# Magurafremdes öl in der HS33



## Supernova (22. März 2003)

Mein Dealer hat mir beim entlüften Nähmaschienenöl oder so in die Brmse gefüllt! hab mir nichts weiter bei gedacht, weil ich das schon oft gehört habe!
meine kumpels meinten aber, das die bremse jetzt schwergängig gehen würde! ist auch ein wenig so!

Macht das was mit dem Öl? geht das vielleicht auf die ichtugen oder so?

Hat noch jemand zwei entlüftungsschrauben für die Maguras übrig?


----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. März 2003)

Das nähmaschinenöl macht über lägere zeit, die dichtungen kaputt. Du solltest auf jedenfall so schnell wie möglich wieder das magura blood oder das royal blood einfüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (22. März 2003)

Hi,

ich kann dir net sicher sagen, dass ob es die Dichtungen angreift oder nicht ich würde aber JA sagen!

Geh zu deinem Dealer und lass Dir auf SEINE Kosten Blood einfüllen!


Und wehe du bezahlst auch noch dafür!
Das muss der Händler einsehen, dass der Kunde Originalsach haben will (zumindestend hier!)

mfg till


----------



## Supernova (22. März 2003)

ich hab das aber schon oft gehört, das die einfach stinknormales öl rein machen!

ich hab mir auch schon spritze und schlauch zugelegt! nur brauch ich irgendwoher noch die schrauben!


----------



## aramis (22. März 2003)

Jungs, ich glaub ihr habt noch Gras von der Märchenwiese am Hosenbein! Des ist nur ein dämliches Märchen, in die Welt gesetzt von Magura, damit jeder fein Blood kauft.
Ich fahre schon seit Ewigkeiten Nähmaschinenöl bzw. Feinmechaniköl in der HS-33 und habe damit absolut keine Probleme!

Im Grunde kannst du jedes x-beliebige Öl nehmen. Wichtig ist, dass es Mineralöl ist und dass es harz- und säurefrei ist. Das muss explizit draufstehen. Dann greift da auch nichts die Dichtungen an, aus einem ganz einfachen Grund: Es ist genau das gleiche wie das Magura-Blood, nur in einer anderen Farbe.

Natürlich wäre es Magura lieber, wenn jeder dieses verdammt überteuerte Blood nutzen würde aber wer 7,- oder 8,-  für 100g bezahlt obwohl er auch 200g für 1,-  bekommt, der ist selbst schuld.

Da könnt ihr jetzt erzählen wozu ihr lustig seit aber ich fahre seit über einem Jahr Nähmaschinenöl ohne Probs!!! (< FAKT!!)

@Supernova:
Also mach deinen Händler jetzt nicht gleich runter, die einzigen, mit denen er es sich jetzt verscherzt hat, sind die Jungs von Magura...


----------



## aramis (22. März 2003)

Die Schrauben bekommst du von deinem Händler. Das sind genau die gleichen, wie in deiner Magura zwischen Zylinder und Schlauch.


----------



## Supernova (22. März 2003)

das weis ich auch! aber der hat den shop grad erst aufgemacht und bekommt das zeug deswegen jetzt noch nciht ran!
der war vorher angestellter in nem anderen und hat davon auch plan!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (22. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Jungs, ich glaub ihr habt noch Gras von der Märchenwiese am Hosenbein! Des ist nur ein dämliches Märchen, in die Welt gesetzt von Magura, damit jeder fein Blood kauft.
> Ich fahre schon seit Ewigkeiten Nähmaschinenöl bzw. Feinmechaniköl in der HS-33 und habe damit absolut keine Probleme!
> 
> ...



klar, dass Magura das so macht, aber Nähmaschinenöl hat sich für mich net nach Mineralöl angehort  

Magura hat ein einziges Öl für die Bremsen frei gegeben. Ich weiß bloss nimmer von wem.

Wann muss man schon die Hs33 entlüften, da schaden die 5  net!

/till


----------



## elhefe (22. März 2003)

Fahrt doch Wasser, das hat einen schönen Druckpunkt, weil es so inkompressibel ist. Die Dichtungen müssen aber extra gefettet werden.

Natürlich gibt es Probleme bei Temperaturen unter 0°C.

Wenn alle Stricke reißen, geht bestimmt auch Bier.  

Also bis denne... Tilo


----------



## aramis (22. März 2003)

Nähmaschinenöl ist Mineralöl


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. März 2003)

der druckpunkt wird sich mit wasser auch nicht voner härte ändern weil man keine flüssigkeiten komprimieren kann!

Allerdings hat wasser ne niedrige viskosität daher is die reaktionszeit etwas schneller. ich nehm in meiner magura federgabelöl viskosität 2.5

Magura Bloos = Shell Hydr... irgendson Shell hydrauliköl
Mist wir ham auf arbeit soviel Vershciedenes Öl Truvalla Ondina... ich bin total durcheinander weiß nich was original ine Magura kommt.

Auf irgendner Magurahomepage hatt ich abrer mal was von gelesen das Nähmaschienenöl oderso auch geht weils des in bestimmten ländern garnicht gibt des Magurablood... ich glaub des War sogar Amerika... Weil wer kann sich das schon leisten Spezial Öl nach Amerika zu schiffen!?

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adonai (22. März 2003)

also ich hab ma irgendwo gelesen das in ganz alten anleitungensogar stand das man mineralöl nehmen muss


----------



## KAMIkazerider (22. März 2003)

nähmaschinenöl hat mir meine dichtungen zerferessen. es ist keinesfalls harz und säurefrei.......denn meistens ist es rostlösend...


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. März 2003)

hm ich weiß netmehr wo ich das gelesen hab mit welchem öl die in amiland fahrensolln... ich begeb mich mal die woche aufdie suche denn jetze geh ich ins bettchen und morgen is biketrial in leipzig angesacht...


----------



## aramis (23. März 2003)

Also wenn Harz- und Säurefrei draufsteht kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass Harz- und Säurefrei drin ist!


----------



## aramis (23. März 2003)

Ach ja, verrosten bei euch die Nähmaschinen auch immer so schnell wie bei mir?


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. März 2003)

*LOL* Ara 

so hab hier mal was des is von der Maguracult Homepage:

"Hydraulic oil
Magura Oil, which is filled into the brakes in Germany is greenish - Shell Naturelle.  Unfortunately Shell USA doesn't sell (import) that same stuff.  Shell USA says that this (environmental friendly) oil is too expensive for the American market.  Magura USA could get it in a special load (a boat load?) but it probably would last to the year 3000. 

Magura USA searched high and low and ended up with Finish Line Shock Oil No 5, which is actually a mineral based synthetic oil and is of a reddish colour. Finish line shock oil is also environmental friendly and if you can trust the folks at Shell, it will mix with the original Shell stuff. It also has a better lubrication value than even the original German Shell. 

So....all brakes are filled in Germany with Shell Naturelle. All Oil in the bleedkits and separate oil bottles available from Magura USA is Finish Line No. 5 Shock Oil. 

The viscosity or weight is measured in different ways in Europe and in the USA (figures!) but the original Shell Stuff is about 8 weight.  The Finish Line again is 5. ( The smaller the number the thinner it is)

In case of extreme low temps, Finish Line No 2.5 weight is a temporarily accepted fix.   It will make the brake levers return faster. Also 2.5 weight is Thorsten's personal choice for the rear Louise Disc brake. 

(Mike's comment: would the brakes tend to leak if using the thinner oil in warmer weather?)

Emergency oil substitutes -
Cooking Oil will get rancid and changes viscosity. Mineral Oil from the Supermarket is also not a good substitute. You never know what viscosity that stuff has. Mostly a weight of 30 is sold but again, nobody knows for sure, because of the different measurements in viscosity.  For emergency work in the middle of nowhere cooking oil, or mineral oil will work....so does water but it all really needs to be flushed later. 

Probably the best emergency alternative is Sewing machine oil. It is available even in so-called third world countries.

NEVER use DOT (Car/Motorcycle) Brake fluid. It will destroy the seals. DOT brake fluid will attract water which makes the boiling point go down quick. (That's why the folks with "other" disc brakes have to change the stuff every year or two). And it is environmental a disaster.  Not to mention that it will eat paint for breakfast and the real damage it can do to Carbon and other frame materials is widely unknown)"

Da steht auch was von Nähmaschienenöl!
und auchwas von Federgabelöl Viskosität 2.5 
Vieleicht sollt ich des doch auch in meine Marta füllen anstatt des Royalblood...

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (23. März 2003)

zu teuer für den us-Markt 

Ich habe noch ne halbe HS 33 rumliegen und werde mir mal noch nen Hebel besorgen. Mal sehen ob das 2.5er Öl wat bringt... 

matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. März 2003)

Ich glaub des bringt nix! Ich wollt des nur einfachmal ausprobieren naja und da ich nichtmal nen Euro für die Doppelte menge als son Magurafläschchen bezahle war die Entscheidung ja leicht! 

Aber beiner Scheibenbremse könnts direkt was bringen auch wie Stahlflexleitung nen bissel was bringt. Denn bei den Magurascheiben schlägt/drückt man ja sone Stützhülse in die Leitung die den Querschnitt verengt und dort kann dan die Flüssigkeit nicht schnellgenug durch was dadurch wiederum das Pumpen am Hebel verursacht weil das Öl nicht schnell genug wieder hochkommt und somit der Hebel mehr Öl ins System Pumpen will... Durch dünneres Öl Wie Royalblood geht das ganze dann schon noch schneller.

Blood hat Viskosität 8
Royal Blood hat 5
Mein Federgabelöl hat 2,5
naja ich glaube Federgabelöl Viskosität 1 gibts auchnoch allerdings bin ich mir da nicht sicher ob man das dann schon durch die Dichtungen drückt 

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (23. März 2003)

Achso ist das gemeint...vielleicht hätte ich damals meinen Altek mit 2.5er Öl oder wenigstens Royal Blood füllen sollen...der war nämlich auch etwas schneckenähnlich beim Zurückkommen.
In ner Scheibenbremse reicht das Royal Blood doch aber aus...ich habe keine Probs mehr, seitdem die Brake bei Magura war!


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. März 2003)

Hm bei meiner Marta kommts mir so vor als wenn ganz minimal was ist... zumindest bei Temps. unter 0 ist aber wohl normal glaub ich... jetzt ist das ganze weniger... deshalb is mir der Druckpunkt auch gestenr zuweit am Lenker gewesen *pling*

Ronny


----------



## Supernova (26. März 2003)

also meint ihr ich komm besser, wenn ich 2.5er gabelöl hole, anstatt ne kleine flasche Magura blood!

Oder hey ich glaub ich hab noch irgendwo 5er geblöl rumliegen!

muss ich bei dem gabelöl noch auf irgendwas achten?


----------



## gonzo_trial (26. März 2003)

weiß net 

also mein altek und meine 2 nehmerzylinder die scho anno... gebrauchtgekauft sind halten das nu schon nen jahr lang aus...


----------



## Jerry (26. März 2003)

Schön und ich kauf mir extra rayal blood 50ml 4,20!

Ab heute nimma!


Jerry


----------



## trialelmi (27. März 2003)

echt lool sowas ich fahre seid jahren mit nähmaschinenöl ohne probs dafür sonen tread zu machen unglaublich ist wie bei vielen treads oft lollig und unnütz. naja wers braucht. ein grund noch weniger reinzugucken und emailbenachrichtigung direkt ausmachen


----------



## tobsen (27. März 2003)

elmar, hast du zu heiss gebadet oder was?
wenn dir des forum und die threads nich passen, dann mach dich doch einfach vom acker und schreib hier nich so n müll rein.

ich weis nich ob du so n geiler trialer bist, um dir derart überhebliches gelaber leisten zu können.

Offensichtlich hast du auch deine eigene Seite noch nie angeschaut. da is nämlich soviel "gelolle" und "unnützes" drauf, dass es der Sau graust, mal ganz vom design abgesehen.

so ich habs dann.

tobi


----------



## Kohlwheelz (27. März 2003)

Das würd ich aber auch mal sagen, das ist doch ein Thema was beredet werden muss, wer weiss wie schwul deine hs33 geht oder so! Muss ja nicht so richtig gut gehen und außerdem was hilft dem der es wissen will das wenn du es weisst aber er nicht!  Hättest n Thread machen müssen..."Nähmachinen Öl rockt inner HS33" Dann hätte auch keiner gefragt! Und damit man Magura Öl nehmen soll hat schons einen Grund weil Nähmachinen Öl nähmlich Wasser zieht und da kann schon sein damit bei dem einen die HS33 gut geht und bei dem anderen mit Nähmachineöl ********, hat auch mittlerweile viel zu viele chemiche substanzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (27. März 2003)

devil, ich hab da was für dich  nämlich den damit -> dass konverter 

    

greeeeez
tobi


----------



## aramis (27. März 2003)

@Devil-Trial:
Zum letzten Mal, MINERALÖL, HARZ- UND SÄUREFREI zieht kein Wasser!!!!!!!!!
Solange das auf der Flasche steht kannste auch Nähmaschinenöl nehmen!!!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (27. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobsen _
> * devil, ich hab da was für dich  nämlich den damit -> dass konverter
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisKing (27. März 2003)

what a crack..


----------



## Supernova (27. März 2003)

Ich hab mir heut für 3,73 euro ne Flasche Blood!
Und dann was dann! dann verschütt ihc heut vor lauter dattlichkeit, und dann hat der rest nichtmehr gereicht um das restöl-nähmaschienenöl rauszudrücken!
Das wollt ich raus haben weil das so dickflüssig war!

Und asl mein Paps von arbiet wieder kommt und sagt, das wir noch W5 Gabelöl haben!

Ich hab jetzt W5 Öl komplett drin!

nur dir hintere kommp bissl spät zurück!
aber sonst gehts gut!


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. März 2003)

liegt aber garantiert nicht am federgabelöl! hast vieleicht luft drinn...


----------



## Supernova (27. März 2003)

ne da ist garantiert keine luft drin!

vorallem war das nähmaschinen Öl in der bremse eigentlich dickflüssiger als das Federgabel öl!

=> eigentlich müsste der bremshebel jetzt schneller zurückkommen!
aber egal!


----------

